# Girls who dye their Hair unusual colors



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Huge turn off. I'm sorry you can be beautiful in every other way but this just bothers the hell outta me! 

Hot Pink plzz nooo! Your NOT an anime character.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Ok but do they like their hair that way? It's attractive when women are comfortable with themselves. Not really any of my business anyway.


----------



## Zaac (May 20, 2015)

Sometimes I have no faith in my gender.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, I am.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm sure they're crying themselves to sleep over this.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I love it. Really, if you wilfully defy norms and expectations, that's a good sign to me and I'm immediately interested.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Just remember that they have a below average IQ. That's pretty much all you need to know to sum them up.


----------



## daniels2000 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Girls who dye their hair at all is a huge turn-off for me. But I feel that way about make-up, too. Personally speaking, they remind me of young children playing with paints and felt-tip pens, and just got a little carried away and started colouring themselves in too.

Just looks silly. The natural look is much more appealing to me; I like girls/women with some maturity about them anyway.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I've seen very few girls like that in real life but i like it, I think it will be more common in the future.


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of it either, but it's their hair. If they like it dyed then why not.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

I think it's awesome but whatever, haters gonna hate


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Aw shucks, I guess that narrows down the large amount of women who are head over heels for you...



I too prefer the natural look, but if someone wants to dye their hair an unusual color, then thats totally fine with me.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I like it- some colors more than others. Some girls look really awesome with their hair dyed in unusual colors.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Lol, I love dyed hair. Some of the colors are amazing. It's really become an art, I think.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I love it.

Gotta have a particular look and a 'way about carrying themselves' to pull off different colours, though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ignopius said:


> Huge turn off. I'm sorry you can be beautiful in every other way but this just bothers the hell outta me!
> 
> Hot Pink plzz nooo! Your NOT an anime character.


What if they really feel that that is the way they think they look?

Is this thread hot pinkist?

Troll Dolls FTW! :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bobster said:


> I'm not a big fan of it either, but it's their hair. If they like it dyed then why not.


At my age, if she wanted to do that to her hair, she'd get an SOS

Step Off Sistah!


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> What if they really feel that that is the way they think they look?
> 
> Is this thread hot pinkist?
> 
> Troll Dolls FTW! :lol


Hey I don't care what they do. Just it's not attractive in my mind. And I've never cared for Troll Dolls.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ignopius said:


> Hey I don't care what they do. Just it's not attractive in my mind. And I've never cared for Troll Dolls.


They're creepy and I think they move when I'm not looking.

If it washes out, would you still date her?


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Dissing my girl Annie Clark


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

To each their own, I think it's f***ing hot personally. Though, why make this thread and bring people down for their fashion choices just because of your personal preference?


----------



## MollyOwl (Aug 17, 2015)

Everyone has different preferences.

I don't see it as juvenile really, I see it as very creative and expressive. I tend to get along well with people who dye their hair and have tattoos. I have ridiculously curly hair so I can't get away with bright colors but I'll henna my hair maroon or brunette.

I also wonder about the psychological component of it for some people. Defying expectations, assertion of individuality... mainly healthy traits I'd guess. Maybe some do it from a need for attention, which saddens me because we all deserve loving attention from the people who matter most to us. We don't always get it.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Dissing my girl Annie Clark


That hair color makes her look like a grandma. And what's with her Kindergarten teacher shirt? I feel like after a date she'd invite me back to her place to erase the blackboard and then give me a gold star sticker.

Hating:


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

I likes those crazy hair styles on women. Even St Vincent's, although the one above is quite a bad job.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Haters gonna Hate

I find them way more of a turn on than regular colours

You could walk through the door and not know if your gonna be greeted with green or purple hair, awesome :grin2:


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Ntln said:


> To each their own, I think it's f***ing hot personally. Though, why make this thread and bring people down for their fashion choices just because of your personal preference?


This is a forum. We openly express and discuss our thoughts and opinions. Also this is the 'controversial' section of the forum. I'm just stating this as my opinion I don't like the way it looks; not professional either.

Can you imagine a business exec having hot pink hair? I certainly can't.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Dissing my girl Annie Clark


I agree with crime club. Why of all colors would you do grey? not to dis your idol but yep I think it looks bad


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Ive been into it for the last few years. Like dark green I've seen on some that look really good


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

VipFuj said:


> Ive been into it for the last few years. Like dark green I've seen on some that look really good


I dig the Kylie Jenner green. She looks like a cute little pine tree ^__^


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Ignopius said:


> I agree with crime club. Why of all colors would you do grey? not to dis your idol but yep I think it looks bad


I like my girls weird and *****


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I think there are all sorts of things that can either compliment someone's appearance or conflict with it, i.e. hair color, glasses, tattoos, piercings, clothing style, etc.

I don't think badly of any individual element alone, though I may have some preferences or concerns. _*Someone is either attractive, to me, or they aren't.*_


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I wanna turn this thread to cute girls with unusual hair colors.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Were said:


> I wanna turn this thread to cute girls with unusual hair colors.


I even liked Rihanna with the Ronald McDonald red


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

@Were @acidicwithpanic It's not that I don't think these girls are beautiful in some way. It's just I can't help but think they would look vastly better with their natural hair color. And I still can't imagine a young business professional with this color of hair.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I like it. Even though I've never dyed my hair a colorful color. I wouldn't mind it.


----------



## Radekk (Aug 12, 2015)

Because they care about all of you.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

for me its a huge turn on. i notice them in the quickness!


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

um pardon me _Removed_














































"not attractive," my sweet rainbow brite lookin _*****_


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

My personal fav qt w/ an unusual hair color








Who else do you know can pull off a bright orange like her? NO ONE.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm pretty neutral with it. A lot of people on the internet hate it I've notice though; insert meme here:

https://i.imgur.com/alYOQKn.png


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Dyed my hair purple once. It wasn't intensely purple but it was in fact purple. I liked it and am not ashamed. 

I also really like silver/white hair. It you can pull it off it is so cool.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Were said:


> http://images5.fanpop.com/image/answers/2281000/2281320_1324953351865.68res_320_450.jpg


To my knowledge, that one is just a photoshop. I've never known Avril Lavigne to do blue hair. Green, pink, blonde, black, and her natural brown, but never blue.










:yes

_Removed_

@*Great.* do we get any pictures?~


----------



## EchoIX (Jul 5, 2015)

Total turn-on.
So are tattoos and piercings.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

personally i dont mind although i prefer a subtler effect like just the tips for example:


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Just Lurking said:


> @*Great.* do we get any pictures?~


Nah it was years ago. And I'm camera shy.


----------



## Seiyoku (Aug 14, 2015)

I think it's cute and attractive, it really makes them stand out.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

acidicwithpanic said:


> I even liked Rihanna with the Ronald McDonald red


I think Rihanna would look good even is she had poop on her head.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hate it. It just screams "I have no pubes." I wouldn't say anything though cuz I look like an aids patient.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

probably offline said:


> I think Rihanna would look good even is she had poop on her head.


So to be honest I didn't believe you with this and had to find out for myself.










I realised you are spot on.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a lot of female coworkers that do this. I think it's adorable and I bet it'd be really fun. I can't pull it off, though, and I'd be too lazy to keep up with it.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> So to be honest I didn't believe you with this and had to find out for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It goes really well with her complexion

There ya go racial jokes.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

feels said:


> I have a lot of female coworkers that do this. I think it's adorable and I bet it'd be really fun. I can't pull it off, though, and I'd be too lazy to keep up with it.


Starting from hair that dark, it would be really difficult to do it. My hair isn't even close to as dark as yours and I still had to bleach twice and destroy the feel of my hair to get it light enough.


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't really care.


----------



## sprinkles (May 30, 2014)

I wanted to have baby pink hair but didn't want to bleach my hair. So I bought a pink wig instead. I love it. But wouldn't like to have it permanent.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

EchoIX said:


> Total turn-on.
> So are tattoos and piercings.


YES.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It's cute.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Ignopius said:


> Huge turn off. I'm sorry you can be beautiful in every other way but this just bothers the hell outta me!
> 
> Hot Pink plzz nooo! Your NOT an anime character.


Well thats you, not everyone feels as you do, people can look how they want to look.


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

I think it's cute. Lol @ poop.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It can be hot as hell & quite artistic but to each their own...bit of strange thread to make though


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Ignopius said:


> This is a forum. We openly express and discuss our thoughts and opinions. Also this is the 'controversial' section of the forum. I'm just stating this as my opinion I don't like the way it looks; not professional either.
> 
> Can you imagine a business exec having hot pink hair? I certainly can't.


Honestly, it's just one of my pet peeves when people treat their personal preferences as gospel. For example, I'm not really into blondes, but I don't go around telling every blonde person "Hey, dye your hair a different colour, you remind me of my mom with your blonde hair!". I don't mind that you're expressing your opinion, but I don't see why you would be so insulting about it, treating it like an ulitmate truth and then arguing with people when they say they have a different preference. Again, it's YOUR opinion, especially if you're gonna make a whole thread about it, when a thread asking people for their turn ons and turn offs comes up every other week in this place.

And sure, why the f*** not. Might be unusual, but strange hair colours are rare as it is. And even if it's true, that argument is pretty much irrelevant, because what does the bias companies have towards people who look a bit different and the dress code most companies have have to do with the attractiveness of something or whether people should or shouldn't express themselves in that way? Besides, it's not like business execs are some kind of master race that the rest of the world has to follow in terms of their fashion choices

If I didn't know you, I'd assume you were trolling or trying to bait an argument.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I think it's amusing. My younger sister just did purple hair. I would do something in a more neutral color than the neons many use but I don't want to damage my hair lightening it. My hair is a fairly dark brown and stubborn about color. I sometimes use henna which gives my hair a red tint in sunlight and is good for your hair instead of damaging.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I like it. I use to have highlights on my hair.


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

I honestly don't like it either but I do gotta admit that some people can rock the look. Unfortunately, I don't notice many that look good in it.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I like dyed hair. It used to look out of place when it was more rare (and usually one solid color) but now that it's so mainstream, just about anyone can pull off funky hair colors. The ombré style has done wonders for the world of hair dye.

And from this thread, I will go and dye my hair like Kylie Jenner as some sort of rebellion. Please, anyone, don't make a thread about not liking lip injections/big lips, I don't have the money to rebel with that. :b


----------



## Shadowboy (Jun 12, 2013)

If it goes well with the appearance then why not. Some people actually look much better with dyed hair than with natural colors.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

It's fine for young chicks. After late 20s though, it just looks like they're just desperately trying to hold on to their youth.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

nubly said:


> It's fine for young chicks. After late 20s though, it just looks like they're just desperately trying to hold on to their youth.


Oh god one of my supervisers at my new Job has hot pink hair. She's nice but I want to puke it looks so bad.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

I developed a crush on a girl from my group CBT who has purple hair. I don't think I have a real preference for hair colour, there are other characteristics that I prefer, one of them being the fact that they are willing to actually talk to me, as I'm never great getting to know people.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Girls with pink or purple hair are really hot.



For. Fuqs. Sake.

I think I just.....


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Ignopius said:


> Huge turn off. I'm sorry you can be beautiful in every other way but this just bothers the hell outta me!
> 
> Hot Pink plzz nooo! Your NOT an anime character.


+1

It's just meant to turn heads.

But to each there own. It's not really a big deal.

So many took your opinion to heart though. Which is odd because I find that many of the girls that do the strange hair color thing have a bad attitude and treat guys pretty badly.

So, I'm going to say, maybe it's not the hair color you really have a problem with, but the type of personality it's attached to.



MollyOwl said:


> *Everyone has different preferences.
> 
> I also wonder about the psychological component of it for some people. Defying expectations, assertion of individuality... mainly healthy traits I'd guess. Maybe some do it from a need for attention, which saddens me because we all deserve loving attention from the people who matter most to us. We don't always get it.*


I agree.


----------



## Aloe vera (Apr 20, 2015)

Ntln said:


> Honestly, it's just one of my pet peeves when people treat their personal preferences as gospel. For example, I'm not really into blondes, but I don't go around telling every blonde person "Hey, dye your hair a different colour, you remind me of my mom with your blonde hair!". I don't mind that you're expressing your opinion, but I don't see why you would be so insulting about it, treating it like an ulitmate truth and then arguing with people when they say they have a different preference. Again, it's YOUR opinion, especially if you're gonna make a whole thread about it, when a thread asking people for their turn ons and turn offs comes up every other week in this place.
> 
> And sure, why the f*** not. Might be unusual, but strange hair colours are rare as it is. And even if it's true, that argument is pretty much irrelevant, because what does the bias companies have towards people who look a bit different and the dress code most companies have have to do with the attractiveness of something or whether people should or shouldn't express themselves in that way? Besides, it's not like business execs are some kind of master race that the rest of the world has to follow in terms of their fashion choices
> 
> If I didn't know you, I'd assume you were trolling or trying to bait an argument.


I like you. This post is on point.


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

HOT, I love funky hair


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't like it either. If a girl looks good with it, chances are she'll look better with her natural color.



Aribeth said:


> Just remember that they have a below average IQ. That's pretty much all you need to know to sum them up.


:lol


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I kind of like it, but it depends on the woman. A sexy woman with pink hair is still going to be sexy.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

TenYears said:


> Girls with pink or purple hair are really hot.


Would fap...


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Ntln said:


> Honestly, it's just one of my pet peeves when people treat their personal preferences as gospel. For example, I'm not really into blondes, but I don't go around telling every blonde person "Hey, dye your hair a different colour, you remind me of my mom with your blonde hair!". I don't mind that you're expressing your opinion, but I don't see why you would be so insulting about it, treating it like an ulitmate truth and then arguing with people when they say they have a different preference. Again, it's YOUR opinion, especially if you're gonna make a whole thread about it, when a thread asking people for their turn ons and turn offs comes up every other week in this place.
> 
> And sure, why the f*** not. Might be unusual, but strange hair colours are rare as it is. And even if it's true, that argument is pretty much irrelevant, because what does the bias companies have towards people who look a bit different and the dress code most companies have have to do with the attractiveness of something or whether people should or shouldn't express themselves in that way? Besides, it's not like business execs are some kind of master race that the rest of the world has to follow in terms of their fashion choices
> 
> If I didn't know you, I'd assume you were trolling or trying to bait an argument.


Dude your taking this way too seriously. I'm not trying to prevent anyone from dying their hair. I think people should do their thing. I hate smoking and you will actively see me on this forum call smoking disgusting. This is my opinion and of course smokers or people who dye their hair will have a different opinion. I just think in most cases that colors such as hot pink and neon green look ridiculous in my eyes. Many people express agreement and others disagreement in this thread. I felt it would make a good discussion. And it did based on the response received.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> you're just a little sh*t that likes to start trouble


lol I like conversation and discussion that's all. This is hair color for god sakes. Some people on here take this **** way to seriously. I just intended this to be a fun lil rant of mine that would receive 3 responses x)


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Ignopius said:


> Dude your taking this way too seriously. I'm not trying to prevent anyone from dying their hair. I think people should do their thing. I hate smoking and you will actively see me on this forum call smoking disgusting. This is my opinion and of course smokers or people who dye their hair will have a different opinion. I just think in most cases that colors such as hot pink and neon green look ridiculous in my eyes. Many people express agreement and others disagreement in this thread. I felt it would make a good discussion. And it did based on the response received.


Yes, of course, the "taking it too seriously" card. I'm not taking it too seriously (ignore the length of my reply, I take a long time to make any point) frankly, I don't really care, one person's opinion on one trend really doesn't matter to me at all. I just pointed out that the thread serves no purpose other than making people feel bad. As for it being a good "discussion", well, honestly, something pretty much entirely based on taste......

As for you just expressing your opinion, again, I don't care, say what you want, I just don't see the point of making an entire thread about such a topic

But really I don't want to spend anymore time discussing this. I've made my point.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Ignopius said:


> lol I like conversation and discussion that's all. This is hair color for god sakes. Some people on here take this **** way to seriously. I just intended this to be a fun lil rant of mine that would receive 3 responses x)


Wait until they delete the whole thread because 2 people cried themselves to sleep about it. This whole forum is becoming a joke lately.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> Wait until they delete the whole thread because 2 people cried themselves to sleep about it. This whole forum is becoming a joke lately.


Yeah usually I like Ntln but he's being whiny on here. I doubt anybody on the forum was deeply offended about a random guy on the internet opinion on unusual hair dye nor do I really care. :lol


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

knightofdespair said:


> Wait until they delete the whole thread because 2 people cried themselves to sleep about it. This whole forum is becoming a joke lately.


Because pointing out that something might be harmful to someone's self esteem and really has no other point or purpose than that automatically means they "cried themselves to sleep"..........


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Ignopius said:


> Yeah usually I like Ntln but he's being whiny on here. I doubt anybody on the forum was deeply offended about a random guy on the internet opinion on unusual hair dye nor do I really care. :lol


*facepalm*


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Unique hair colors are actually a turn on for me.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Ntln said:


> Because pointing out that something might be harmful to someone's self esteem and really has no other point or purpose than that automatically means they "cried themselves to sleep"..........


Meh he just started a thread about it. No need for anybody to get bent out of shape. He stated he doesn't really like it. I kind of find it intriguing. There's 20 other people on here with a wide range of opinions about it as well. Otherwise known as a discussion, until the mods come in and delete it like they do everything else lately.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Ntln said:


> Because pointing out that something might be harmful to someone's self esteem and really has no other point or purpose than that automatically means they "cried themselves to sleep"..........


Stating preferences versus criticizing an individual are two different things. And again I wouldn't do it to a stranger on the street unless they asked me specifically for my thoughts on their hair.

Also nobody's self-esteem is ruined by this. In fact, most people on this thread have disagreed. Many men have even expressed that they love it.


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

The real question for you OP, how do you feel about a dude with a man bun?


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

knightofdespair said:


> Meh he just started a thread about it. No need for anybody to get bent out of shape. He stated he doesn't really like it. I kind of find it intriguing. There's 20 other people on here with a wide range of opinions about it as well. Otherwise known as a discussion, until the mods come in and delete it like they do everything else lately.


The thing is, I really doubt anyone has gotten bent out of shape over this. Of course it's hard to express emotion online, so everything seems like an overreaction, but just disagreeing with something doesn't necessarily mean the person was traumatised or deeply offended by it or whatever. Like you said, it's a discussion. And my (and other people's) opinion on the whole subject is that it's a discussion that's quite pointless, but has potential to hurt the self esteem of some users. Sure, it most likely won't, but it's not like this thread is about some massive social issue that needs to be discussed, nor is it particularly amusing or funny (sorry), well, aside from a few comments from other people. It's nothing more or less than that.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

karenw said:


> On a serious note the op does appear to like to get a reaction, especially in s & c.


Depends on the thread. I actually did not think this thread would take off like it did. :wink2:


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Once I wanted to dye my hair (bleach) light grey, like silvery, but I got negative reviews on it so I went with platinum blonde instead. Does anyone see other guys with 'unusual' hair colors?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ignopius said:


> Depends on the thread. I actually did not think this thread would take off like it did. :wink2:


Yeah keep trying


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Perspicacious said:


> Once I wanted to dye my hair (bleach) light grey, like silvery, but I got negative reviews on it so I went with platinum blonde instead. Does anyone see other guys with 'unusual' hair colors?


I occasionally see guys with bleached hair. It's hit or miss though. It works for 'some' guys.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

karenw said:


> @ Ntln No one should be calling you whiny anyway


To be fair I am :lol


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ntln said:


> To be fair I am :lol


Alls good then :grin2:


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Ignopius said:


> It's hit or miss though. It works for 'some' guys.


True. That's why I prefer to have it done professionally. Always had desired results!


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

:lol This thread. 

Yeah that's cool man. I'll just keep doing my thing. 
Personally, there are few things I enjoy more than interesting people who are comfortable with themselves so expression is a huge plus to me.


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

Perspicacious said:


> Once I wanted to dye my hair (bleach) light grey, like silvery, but I got negative reviews on it so I went with platinum blonde instead. Does anyone see other guys with 'unusual' hair colors?












And then you have the wonderful crazy world of k-pop.










I like unusual hair color on people regardless of whether I think it looks good or not, if only because it bothers stupid close-minded people. :O And some of those colors are just so pretty.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I like it if it works well. Most girls can pull it off.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Greatly prefer natural colors of course but if they color their hair a wild color *it is sort of cool and neat - for a short time*, but I would not to have to look at it for long. They look like they are going to a Halloween party.


----------



## Avo91 (Jun 22, 2015)

I love bright coloured hair. Really want to dye mine Blue even. 
Each to their own and that


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

FlowerChild13 said:


> The real question for you OP, how do you feel about a dude with a man bun?


I always call them Mr. Bun behind their back.


----------

